# Sugarbush - 3/7/2007



## Greg (Mar 7, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Wednesday, 3/7/2007, 9:05 am - 12:20 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarbush, Vermont

*Conditions: *Crud, wind-packed powder, powder, smooth on the groomers, Bluebird Day! COLD - temps strating at -5*F, NO WIND! 

*Trip Report: *Started this cold bluebird day by heading up Bravo and then Heaven's Gate to the summit. Took an awesome top to bottom run on Upper and Lower Jester. I'm normally not much of a groomer guy, but the run skied so smooth and buttery, it was a pleasure just crusing this morning. The visibility from the summit was amazing. We could see Whiteface and the other ADK high peaks to the West, all the way to the Presidentials to the East, and of course Mansfield and Camel's Hump. Three of the highest Northeast state summits visible. Cool!

I had to take a break at the Gatehouse lodge (work-related :roll but luckily that was only a few minutes. Headed back out and went back to the summit. We took Upper Jester again and then Joe and I hit Spillsville which was very tricky with dense windblown snow in the troughs. Lower Ripcord was the same and I double-ejected at one point, tweaking my knee.

We then took Heaven's Gate back to the summit and skied Upper Jester again to the top of Bravo. Joe and I then skied Upper and Lower Domino towards the Castlerock chair. It was Rumble Time!

Wow. What a run. I have not been intimidated by a trail in a long time, but Rumble got the blood flowing for sure. I was psyching myself out in spots, but was fine once I commited to taking my first turn. TONS of powder in there and not as dense as some of the more exposed trails. Joe called Rumble the best run of his life. It really skied awesome. We almost hit it again, but like the good husbands we are, we headed back in to take over kid duty and let the ladies enjoy this bluebird day. Finished up on the awesome bumps of Twist to Lower Moonshine.

Another great one at the Bush! About to hit the magic carpet with my 4 year old for an hour or so...


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2007)

Click to enlarge:

Castlerock




Allyn's




Greg and Dan




Dan




Ripcord




Whiteface




North view to Camel's Hump and Mansfield








The Church




Dan at the summit


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2007)

The Presidentials




Greg on Spillsville








Joe on Domino




Greg on Domino








Castlerock Liftline












Joe on Rumble


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2007)

Rumble!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice pics, looks crowded...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Rumble!



i smell a new avatar.

nice work, popped your cherry!


----------



## Mr MRG (Mar 7, 2007)

*No MRG?*

Greg

I heard through the grape vine that you were lurking in the neighborhood. Can't even get you to MRG for one day out of your trip here?  Are you waiting for it to get better? Buddy, your killing me!  Guess it's important for a man to know his limitations!


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Mar 7, 2007)

Great pics Greg, looks like you had alot of fun.


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Mar 7, 2007)

Mr MRG said:


> Greg
> 
> I heard through the grape vine that you were lurking in the neighborhood. Can't even get you to MRG for one day out of your trip here?  Are you waiting for it to get better? Buddy, your killing me!  Guess it's important for a man to know his limitations!



Oooooo... do I hear a challenge?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2007)

Mr MRG said:


> Guess it's important for a man to know his limitations!


WOOOOOOOO!!!!!! Talk about throwing down the gauntlet! :-o :lol:

Those pictures of rumble look nice, I gotta get over there and ski that eventually. If only more trails were that narrow. Or even better, narrower


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Mar 7, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> If only more trails were that narrow. Or even better, narrower



If it were any skinnier, it would be tree skiing!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2007)

ski_industry_enthusiast said:


> If it were any skinnier, it would be tree skiing!


Nah.... Tree skiing has too many options. Nothing like a 5-10 slot


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day. Your legs must be shot... what size boards you on? They look short....


----------



## SkiSkee8 (Mar 7, 2007)

WOW. That place looks awesome. I hope Killington looks at least SOMETHING like that --- then I'll be happy.


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Mar 7, 2007)

SkiSkee8 said:


> WOW. That place looks awesome. I hope Killington looks at least SOMETHING like that --- then I'll be happy.



You'll be a bit disappointed with Killington after seeing those Bush shots.  Sorry... it just doesn't quite compare, IMHO.


----------



## Greg (Mar 7, 2007)

Mr MRG said:


> Greg
> 
> I heard through the grape vine that you were lurking in the neighborhood. Can't even get you to MRG for one day out of your trip here?  Are you waiting for it to get better? Buddy, your killing me!  Guess it's important for a man to know his limitations!



There's always tomorrow, dude!  I'll look you up. JimG. relayed your disdain.... 



Newpylong said:


> Looks like an awesome day. Your legs must be shot... what size boards you on? They look short....



After three days at the Bush, my legs are beat. Knee is screaming too, but it's all good. We only skied 3-4 hours per day so we spent almost all of that time on bumps or ungroomed natural snow.

170 cm AC3s.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 7, 2007)

I think they are going to benefit from the ASC empire falling next season...


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2007)

JimG. makes the MRG snow conditions page (scroll down) and I get called out again.... :lol:

Hitting MRG this morning.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm all set for the 17th to 20th. Stowe, Jay and the Bush should do it. First time I'm not heading west in March.


----------



## reefer (Mar 8, 2007)

Go get em' Greg. Rumble looks so sweet.....................can't wait to get up there!


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 8, 2007)

your pictures look great...Gotta love the bush....nothing else compares

was there over the weekend..spent alot of time in the woods.....wish I took pics though 
(total whiteout at times on sunday--you can read trip report for more details)


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2007)

Greg, you got called OUT on their website.  lol gotta love it. 

nice pics of Jim too.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 8, 2007)

Looking forward to alot of great pics of MRG! Make Eric happy...he's a good guy. 

Eric - can't you get some folks to take some pictures and post them on skimrv.com?:smile:
We would love to see them.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> JimG. makes the MRG snow conditions page (scroll down) and I get called out again.... :lol:
> 
> Hitting MRG this morning.



Ouch! I asked Eric to be kind, but he's right...you need to get over to MRG.

You will not be sorry.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 8, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Looking forward to alot of great pics of MRG! Make Eric happy...he's a good guy.
> 
> Eric - can't you get some folks to take some pictures and post them on skimrv.com?:smile:
> We would love to see them.



Eric is a great guy.

Excellent skier too.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Ouch! I asked Eric to be kind, but he's right...you need to get over to MRG.
> 
> You will not be sorry.



Did so today. AWESOME. TR and pics to come...



JimG. said:


> Eric is a great guy.
> 
> Excellent skier too.



Perhaps but he was too scared of the cold to join us today. Take THAT Eric!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2007)

Greg said:


> Did so today. AWESOME. TR and pics to come...
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but he was too scared of the cold to join us today. Take THAT Eric!


 
He was just being merciful


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2007)

Cool, JimG busting Greg's nads on MRG's home page in the photo of the day  http://www.madriverglen.com/?Page=conditions.php


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Cool, JimG busting Greg's nads on MRG's home page in the photo of the day  http://www.madriverglen.com/?Page=conditions.php


Scroll back a page or two Andy that was Eric calling out Greg.


----------



## Birdman829 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like it was a real mob scene out there.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Scroll back a page or two Andy that was Eric calling out Greg.


 

Yeah, realized that afterwards. Still kind of cool seeing some ball busting on their page


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2007)

Eric REALLY wanted Greg to ski with us on Wednesday which was Eric's day off...the guy was out there ripping it up like the rest of us. 

I don't think Eric was able to ski yesterday, but I'm very glad Greg did get a day at MRG.


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Nice pics, looks crowded...





Birdman829 said:


> Looks like it was a real mob scene out there.


I believe we waited in a lift line less than five minutes...........total........all week. And mostly that was due to the scanning at Gatehouse and Bravo.



2knees said:


> nice work, popped your cherry!


Indeed. That was one of the goals. I didn't get the chance to repeat on Liftline - I still need to redeem myself there. The Mall was also only hit once and it annihilated me. I need to go back and save face on that one too. :lol:



reefer said:


> Go get em' Greg. Rumble looks so sweet.....................can't wait to get up there!


There is really no good adjective for how cool Rumble is and how well it is skiing right now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2007)

2knees said:


> i smell a new avatar.



Nice call!


----------

